# Hannibal Pool Cats



## Jim Silvania (May 31, 2010)

Spent this past Sat & Sun on the Hannibal Pool south of Moundsville fishing for cats; caught a lot of nice channel cats on night crawlers & a couple of medium size flatheads on cut shad; it was hot though; if it's this hot in May, what's it going to be like in Aug. attached find a pic of my oldest son holding about a 15 lb flathead


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice, Although it's been some time since I've been back that way the scenery looks real familiar. I have a good Idea where that is. Thanks for the pic. it brings back old memories.


----------



## Jim Silvania (May 31, 2010)

When back yesterday and caught, several nice white bass ( or small strippers), a coupe nice small mouth and several small walleye, as well as the usual subjects: channel & flatheads.


----------

